# Alpine IVA-505 Setup Issues



## deshell (Mar 13, 2009)

Hello all,

I have installed Alpine IVA-505 + NVE-P1 into my car. All this stuff work fine, but I can`t see several menu items under setup menu, I just see audio setup setting. What is the problem? Why I can`t see general setup, L.L.C setup, DVD setup???

Thanks,
Anton


----------



## snef (Dec 13, 2007)

do you install the parking brake wire and the brake wire?

or bypass module?

you need one of these for having these menu


----------



## deshell (Mar 13, 2009)

No, in case if I connect parking/brake wire to ground this approach will be good?


----------



## wrmathis (Jan 6, 2007)

probably not. best to get a bypass module in my opinion


----------



## deshell (Mar 13, 2009)

What did you means bypass module? How I can do this? 

P.S. Sorry for my ban English.


----------



## deshell (Mar 13, 2009)

I have found what is bypass module How To: Manual Trigger Bypass For Alpine Iva-d310 - Tundra Solutions Forum.

But in this topic he solved issues related with SOLVES ISSUE: “PICTURE OFF FOR YOUR SAFETY” while vehicle is in motion. 

In my case I only can see audio setting under Setup menu. You skill think that problem is in brakes wire?


----------



## wrmathis (Jan 6, 2007)

yes, the bypass module lets u mess with all the options not available unless u have the brake wires hooked up and use the right sequence with your brake and parking brake. the by[ass module just makes things easier


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

PAC TR7 for $20.00 is all you need. 

Shane


----------



## deshell (Mar 13, 2009)

Big big THANKS ALL, you solved my issues!!!


----------

